# Food Marketing Peeve No. 31: Squeezable Bottles and "Brand New Package Design"



## Damaged Goods (Dec 19, 2020)

While you can still get small, expensive jars of specialty mustard like Poupon, horseradish, and beer mustard with wide mouths for knife access, try to get plain yellow mustard in anything but squeezable bottles with tiny mouths.  Over here it started with store brands and then French's caved.  So much waste.
I guess mayo will be next.

And then there is "Brand new package design; same great taste; same low price."  What they don't tell you is that net wgt. is less.  Favorite brand of hard pretzels from 16 to 14.5 oz., broccoli from 56 to 52 oz., and two or three other items recently.  I mean, who cares if the new pkg. is more attractive?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

We also then need to check the ingredients, in very small print,
 to see if they have used the change in packaging to take notice away from some bigger change in the recipe or contents, 
or to disguise a lower quantity, for the same or a higher price.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

It's maddening for sure.

I have gotten to the point where I just shrug my shoulders and throw my arms up in air.

If consumers only knew how much clout we wield, yet instead of banning together and shutting down manufacturers who spend more time manipulating their products and packing, so as to offer less for more, we consumers keep on taking the hit and entertaining the likes of being blatantly ripped-off.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 19, 2020)

Wal Mart was selling bulk navel oranges for 0.87 each. My eyes popped out of my head. New packaging I guess.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 19, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> squeezable bottles with tiny mouths


And when they aren't making the mouths tiny, on some products they're switching to extremely wide lids that I can't stretch my hand across.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> While you can still get small, expensive jars of specialty mustard like Poupon, horseradish, and beer mustard with wide mouths for knife access, try to get plain yellow mustard in anything but squeezable bottles with tiny mouths.  Over here it started with store brands and then French's caved.  So much waste.
> I guess mayo will be next.
> 
> And then there is "Brand new package design; same great taste; same low price."  What they don't tell you is that net wgt. is less.  Favorite brand of hard pretzels from 16 to 14.5 oz., broccoli from 56 to 52 oz., and two or three other items recently.  I mean, who cares if the new pkg. is more attractive?


I just noticed this week that they sell Sour Cream now in a squeezable, bag-type package....I didn't like the idea but I guess some other people might.  Maybe it stays fresher longer?  Way too many things are coming in smaller sizes and cost the same or more as the original amount, orange juice is one of them.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 19, 2020)

Mayo does come in squeezable bottles now as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2020)

The Gulden's mustard squeeze bottle annoys me because it leaves so much mustard in the jar.

If they have to go with a squeeze container I would prefer it to be similar to a toothpaste tube so I could squeeze out every last drop or forget the jars altogether and go straight to an inexpensive assortment of single-serve packets for home use.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

Here's my take on incorporating a reusability system.

Like buying milk from farms in glass bottles, why can't the same hold true for other things such as ketchup, mustard, mayonnaise, etc? Well it could, but because it would take effort on the part of consumers (washing out glass bottles/containers, transporting them back to the stores, etc), sales would more likely take a marginal hit, because we all know how convenience works.

Drop into your favourite store, pick up what you need, and away you go, in and out in a few minutes, and with in and out customers/consumers, they go for packaged foods and goods.

It really chaps my behind when environmental moves to improve upon waste, etc, always seems to come at the expense of consumers. We all know the exponential problem of the growing plastic waste concern in our world today, and it just stands to reason that instead of settling for plastic stored good found at stores, we would be moving instead to a more old-fashioned and environmental friendly alternative.

I would love nothing more than to fill my own glass bottles and containers with all food related items (glass bottles and containers would result from the initial purchase of such products requiring glass), and then every week, every month, or however long it would take to use up what I had, I would return to the store with clean bottles and containers, refill them, and away I'd go.

Bottom line... no where near enough is being done or implemented to help reduce waste and clean the world up, and because very little is being done, I suspect consumers have lost their will to put any sort of effort into, or towards the cause.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's maddening for sure.
> 
> I have gotten to the point where I just shrug my shoulders and throw my arms up in air.
> 
> If consumers only knew how much clout we wield, yet instead of banning together and shutting down manufacturers who spend more time manipulating their products and packing, so as to offer less for more, we consumers keep on taking the hit and entertaining the likes of being blatantly ripped-off.


*If we did that what would be left? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *If we did that what would be left? *


I'm not following you, Marci, can you elaborate further?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's maddening for sure.
> 
> I have gotten to the point where I just shrug my shoulders and throw my arms up in air.
> 
> If consumers only knew how much clout we wield, yet instead of *banning together and shutting down manufacturers *who spend more time manipulating their products and packing, so as to offer less for more, we consumers keep on taking the hit and entertaining the likes of being blatantly ripped-off.


*If we did that what would be left? They're all in it to make money and rip us off. They think we're too stupid to notice. But getting them shut down will only leave us with nothing to buy.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *If we did that what would be left? They're all in it to make money and rip us off. They think we're too stupid to notice. But getting them shut down will only leave us with nothing to buy.*


Not really, because it would force big name food manufacturers and packaging plants to change their ways, and as for the ones not willing to conform to a consumer co-operative, lights out for them.


----------



## Jules (Dec 19, 2020)

Squeeze the French’s mustard and a watery blob comes out first.  Same with Ketchup bottles.  Shaking too hard first can leave a worse explosion.  I now buy small bottles of mustard and rarely use ketchup.

This year Pot of Gold has the same size box with fewer chocolates.  Especially the ones I like.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

The fact that so many companies are closing down because of the pandemic has shown just how much power the shopper has. Boycott as many plastic containers as possible and the manufacturers will get the message.
I eat a lot of honey but only buy the stuff in glass jars. I can scrape out every last morsel, whereas with squeezy bottles there is always some left at the bottom.


----------



## Lee (Dec 20, 2020)

Here in Canada they have taken to putting ground beef in plastic wrapped tubes which do not allow you to see the meat. 

Or you get meat in a styrofoam tray with some kind of plastic coated something or other for the meat to rest on and then the whole thing is wrapped again in plastic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just noticed this week that they sell Sour Cream now in a squeezable, bag-type package....I didn't like the idea but I guess some other people might.  Maybe it stays fresher longer?  Way too many things are coming in smaller sizes and cost the same or more as the original amount, orange juice is one of them.


That's right, SeaBreeze, and along with more, and more, and more things being packaged and coming in smaller bottles/containers... _more waste._

I loathe waste on every level.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

Lee said:


> Here in Canada they have taken to putting ground beef in plastic wrapped tubes which do not allow you to see the meat.
> 
> Or you get meat in a styrofoam tray with some kind of plastic coated something or other for the meat to rest on and then the whole thing is wrapped again in plastic.


Those plastic tubes are one of my big beefs (pardon the pun). 

The only thing I buy in those plastic tubes is ground veal, which comes in a much smaller version, and how about vacuumed (gas) packaged cuts like roasts and things, Lee?

I refuse to buy it. I visit a store that still employs actual butchers, and if the store shelf doesn't have what I'm looking for, I have it cut.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2020)

And, how many times can something be “new and improved” like Tide. Or, now with bleach. 
If you notice on some containers, the bottom is pushed up. Same size, but need less to fill it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

Pappy said:


> And, how many times can something be “new and improved” like Tide. Or, now with bleach.
> If you notice on some containers, the bottom is pushed up. Same size, but need less to fill it.


Well said, Paps!

Many years ago my mantra was... "_enough with all of the packaging_", yet nothing has changed and everything has remained the same.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2020)

Guess it's all in perspective

Those squeezable bottles can be a pain

....but for some


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

When I see pictures like that it really makes one realize just how good we have it.

If that doesn't pull at ones heartstrings...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> When I see pictures like that it really makes one realize just how good we have it.


Been in third world areas
It's a real eye opener
Come back to the states and see stores, stores lined with choices, choices of the same things

Evidently I'm over that now, and quite picky

Did a skit on food once

Telling starving country folk about our meals;

_*'No, that's the appetizer, the food before we eat the food'*_

*'No, no, that's the dessert......the food we have after the food'*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Been in third world areas
> It's a real eye opener
> Come back to the states and see stores, stores lined with choices, choices of the same things
> 
> ...


You said it!

Bless the workers who help those who are less fortunate, because as much love as I have inside, I wouldn't be able to hold it together.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Bless the workers who help those who are less fortunate, because as much love as I have inside, I wouldn't be able to hold it together.


I do believe they experience tremendous blessings every day
.....and an insurmountable burden each of those days

I don't see me doin' that either

Hell, my own grand kids make me claustrophobic sometimes

But, those good folks are out there

I do see the trend, however, in smaller packaging....and same or higher prices

Somebody's gettin' richer

'tain't me


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I do see the trend, however, in smaller packaging....and same or higher prices
> 
> Somebody's gettin' richer
> 
> 'tain't me


It's kind of sad that it's actually cheaper to buy some things in a larger size and waste it than it is to buy a smaller package and use it up.

I suppose it's all about the cost of the packaging, the needs of families, etc...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I suppose it's all about the cost of the packaging, the needs of families, etc...


Yeah, since moving to town, wife and I are scratching our heads with what's best
Buy the huge pkg/jug?
Vacuum seal?
Repack.....freeze?.......use the food dryer?

This summer will be the summer of the garden...the* BIG* garden


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I do believe they experience tremendous blessings every day
> .....and an insurmountable burden each of those days
> 
> I don't see me doin' that either
> ...


It definitely makes me wonder just how much hurt a worker like that can endure.

I would suffer from sleepless nights, guilt, through knowing that some people on this earth are born with nothing, yet I have a roof over my head, food on the table, and clothing to keep me warm, and then there would be the loss, which reality tells me is common.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 20, 2020)

Glass containers are #1 heavier and #2 break. So, heavier means higher shipping costs. Having broke many glass bottles as a stock boy and opening cases full of broken bottles I'll take plastic. Shelf space is another issue.  Last, is recycling. As far as getting the 'last drop" out of plastic bottles the manufacturers are switching to large flat spouts so they can be stored upside down. If you need to store upside down simply put your bottles in a cup or glass. Remember what the groom (Dustin Hoffman) was told about career choices at his wedding in "The Graduate" movie, "plastics".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't know why we have to have 15 sizes of corn flakes. Some are only a couple of ounces different. I'm sure other products are like that also.
I have several recipes that weren't turning out because the can or bottle now contains less than when the recipe was written.
I now have to decide if I want to make the recipe and open up 2 cans of the ingredient and freeze what's left or throw the recipe out.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't know why we have to have 15 sizes of corn flakes. Some are only a couple of ounces different. I'm sure other products are like that also.
> I have several recipes that weren't turning out because the can or bottle now contains less than when the recipe was written.
> I now have to decide if I want to make the recipe and open up 2 cans of the ingredient and freeze what's left or throw the recipe out.


So true, Ruth.


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2020)

I think the whole idea of those squeeze bottles with the narrow mouths is increased sales.
When you squeeze the bottle & nothing comes out, it seems to be empty, when there is a lot of product still left, so you'll buy more.
That's one reason I stopped buying things in those bottles.  I also don't like that crusty, dried mustard that forms at the top.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> I think the whole idea of those squeeze bottles with the narrow mouths is increased sales.
> When you squeeze the bottle & nothing comes out, it seems to be empty, when there is a lot of product still left, so you'll buy more.
> That's one reason I stopped buying things in those bottles.  I also don't like that crusty, dried mustard that forms at the top.


Definitely a sales tactic and gimmick for sure.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 20, 2020)

And then there's Parkay Veg. Spread in the squeezable blue bottle.  I guess it's a butter substitute given the yellow color.  Vegetable spread?  Tastes more like cod liver oil.

Despite my feelings about waste, this is one thing that should be wasted.  Maybe it can be used in hinges like WD-40.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Mayo does come in squeezable bottles now as well.


it's been in squeezable bottles here for years, as well as jars... but because I have OA in my fingers, by the time  the squeezy bottle gets half empty ( same with ketchup).. I don't have the strength to squeeze any more sauce out


----------



## katlupe (Dec 23, 2020)

I cut the top part of the container off to get every bit out. I prefer glass containers. 

This size change has bothered me for years. If it costs more to include the original amount, charge more, I'd pay it. Tuna cans was the first one that irritated me because now I have to buy two to make enough for two people. Or the ice cream containers. In NY we have one manufacturer that still sells it in the half-gallon square box. But now that one includes high fructose corn syrup in the ingredients. If people boycotted the ice cream industry I supposed they would get the idea. But who is willing to give it up for that reason?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I cut the top part of the container off to get every bit out.


I was just gonna say that


----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2020)

Hand lotion bottles with a pump leave about 20% unable to come out.  Now I take the lid off & turn it upside down & let it drip into another pot.  It’s the items that have a totally non-removable top that frustrate me.  You can tell there’s lots more in there.


----------

